# Oscar and Guppies



## Argster (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I currently got a little Oscar which is kept temporarily with some guppies.

After the first week, he started chasing some guppies on random moments; however it loses interest after 2-3 seconds and then hours later gives it another go.

I was wondering whether it would be ever possible to assimilate an Oscar with guppies over time so it will not be aggressive/eat them when he grows bigger.

Is there any - even remote- chance this can happen?

What do you think?


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry but I don't think you've got a prayer of a chance. When that O gets big enough those guppy's will be lunch.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup yup, guppies will be food. He might leave one alive depending on his personality.


----------



## Argster (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm, he gave up chasing them now.
However, I will have a bit more time to observe them this weekend.

He doesn't seem to bother the corydoras, clown loaches and gets chased a LOT by an adult weatherloach. Perhaps they'll teach him to behave.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Food is food.


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry but, they will end up as a snack. It will just be a matter of time before your O is the only fish left in the tank. 

RW


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

The cl's are the only ones that might survive if they're big enough.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

If you continue to maintain the Oscar with the Cories, you are flirting with disaster.... this being stated by someone who has performed several Coryoctomies (cutting a Cory out of an Oscar's throat).

A cories pectorial fins are actually spines. When an Oscar tries to eat them, the cory sticks out these spines in an attempt not to be eaten. The end result, they get lodged in either the Oscars throat, or worse yet, rip up the Oscar's gills.

The guppies will eventually be eaten. No way around it. But the guppies will not harm the Oscar in the process. The cories will... and like the guppies, will eventually be seen as food by the Oscar. Probably much sooner than you expect (if it fits into the Oscar's open mouth, he will try and eat it). The two should be seperated sooner rather than later.


----------



## Argster (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I have moved the guppies out (especially one of them had to survive as it is a single coloured female - yellow which I'll try to pair with one other single coloured - blue male).

My lively baby O is now sharing the tank with a weatherloach which is far too big to be consumed.
I'm almost there handfeeding it.


----------



## Chiquita (May 4, 2010)

Well I think you made the right decision, those guppies would be toast in a matter of time. :lol:


----------



## 79torana (May 5, 2010)

i got guppies at the same time as my O, and i recently put 10 more in the 10 were eaten b4 i went to bed, yet the 2 that were originally in there are still alive.


----------



## Argster (Apr 22, 2010)

so then it IS possible.

I'll put some back in


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Argster said:


> so then it IS possible.
> 
> I'll put some back in


No, it's not.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Consider them gone as soon as you do


----------

